# 3 hunters



## oakbend (Oct 8, 2013)

Hey guys,
I finished these 3 up yesterday. Scott aka RazorBlade taught me a new trick last time I was at his shop so I tried something I've never done before with knife #2 & #3. They both have dovetailed bolsters! I think they turned out pretty good. They were fun to make and I learned something in the process. Let me know what you guys think. 

Here are some specs:
Knife #1
CPM154 steel 1/8" thick
Hollow ground 
Satin grinds with mill scale flats
Stabilized redwood handles with red liners
OAL: 7.5" Blade: 3.25"







Knife #2 
CPM154 steel 1/8" thick
Hollow ground 
Satin grinds with mill scale flats
Green burlap bolsters and brown canvas micarta handles with forest green g10 liners
OAL: 7.5" Blade: 3.25"










Knife #3
CPM154 steel 1/8" thick
Hollow ground 
Satin finish
Carbon fiber bolsters and purple stabilized maple handles with black g10 liners
OAL: 7.5" Blade: 3.25"










Thanks for looking!
Jarrett


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 8, 2013)

first knife (ok well all 3) is absolutely gorgeous.  very fine work


----------



## georgiaboy (Oct 8, 2013)

Very nice.  I've got to learn that trick too (among many others).  Great job on matching the bolsters and I like the color selection.  That tan and green is sweet.  Your latest handle materials are making me jealous.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Oct 8, 2013)

They look great are they already sold?


----------



## ncrobb (Oct 8, 2013)

Nice job!  The fit and finish look great.


----------



## flintlocker (Oct 8, 2013)

Nice work


----------



## oakbend (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks fellas! 
Longstreet1 knife #2 is already sold the other 2 are still available.


----------



## bbs383ci (Oct 8, 2013)

Awesome work


----------



## Longstreet1 (Oct 8, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## Horns (Oct 8, 2013)

Very fine work.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 8, 2013)

All 3 very nice, but that top one, WOW!

X o lent work!


----------



## jbrooker (Oct 11, 2013)

Look at you go. Good job Jarrett


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Oct 11, 2013)

Great looking knives. What type of steel do you use?


----------



## oakbend (Oct 11, 2013)

These knives are all CPM154.


----------



## bg7m (Oct 11, 2013)

Those are really nice, and in my opinion, CPM154 is hard to beat.


----------



## georgiaboy (Oct 11, 2013)

I've got a similar knife from Oakbend and it's held an edge very well.  I field dressed and quartered up 2 does and it was still shaving sharp when I finished.   I'd rate it as my favorite general purpose knife.  I consider Oakbend my friend but I did not know him when I bought and was using the knife last season.


----------



## oakbend (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks Owen!


----------



## Shug (Oct 11, 2013)

Great looking knifes, really like #1 & 2


----------



## fishbum2000 (Oct 12, 2013)

Nice looking hunters there


----------



## MoblMec (Oct 13, 2013)

Great looking knives Jerrett. Were you working on one of these a few weeks ago at Scotts when I was there working on a tanto knife? I want to know how you do that finish above the grind I like it.


----------



## oakbend (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks Tim. I wasn't working on these at Scotts but I could have been working on something similar I don't remember what I had with me. The finish on the flats is just the mill scale. After ht I just scotchbrite the flats to clean off the ht color.


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 14, 2013)

Great job on those dovetails!  Very nice knives!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 16, 2013)

Beautiful knives!


----------



## John I. Shore (Oct 17, 2013)

Looking good Jarrett.

John I.


----------



## SAhunter (Nov 2, 2013)

nice finish.


----------



## cotton top (Nov 7, 2013)

very dependable and beautiful knives, looks like the are built for the long haul, Thanks for sharing cotton-top


----------



## tedsknives (Nov 7, 2013)

Very nice work


----------



## oakbend (Nov 7, 2013)

Thank you all. I'm glad y'all like them.


----------

